# Shall I still use lelits water filter?



## ChrisKon

Hey all,

I installed lelits 35l water filter when first got my mara x however I am using water from my filter jug:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Month-Water-Filter-Cartridges-Acala/dp/B007TNEY7Q

Would you recommend still using lelits water?


----------



## DavecUK

It's a tricky one as we don't know how much water you are using, starting hardness (no info on your location) and the effectiveness of the jug, which can often be overstated.


----------



## ChrisKon

Good points that I've overlooked really.

I would say I was going through quite a lot of water from mainly practice shots, a very rough guess about half - 1 litre per day but have calmed down a bit. I will keep tabs to actually see how much I'm using. On that note, do you recommend waiting for the tank to fully empty or top it up before it empties? I've been doing the latter.

I live in East London/Essex, the water is hard here (I just checked Thames website) *Calcium carbonate(CaCO3):* 259 ppm

As for the jug, I would say it is alot more effective than a britta filter. I'm not sure how to test it. Would be interesting to see.


----------



## DavecUK

Your water i hard as Vinnie Jones...I'd be careful with the jug, it will probably only filter half the amount it states it can do.

I only every fill my tank for the water I will use for a day, max 2 days....that way the tank contains much fresher water....rather than it hanging about for a week.


----------



## ChrisKon

Ah ok great advice regarding the water in the tank, makes sense.

I'm going to look for something that tests the water, see how effective the jug is. I suppose it's safe to safe that the extra water filter in tank is advisable then.

Would you happen to know any decent testing kits out there?

Also, if the jug doesn't do what it says on the tin, what options are there?

Alright, I'm off for a coffee and some your morning thought vids! They've been great btw, the cleaning aspect in particular have been really helpful.


----------



## ZiggyMarley

in herts (so water is probably similar), our Britta jug was only partially effective on our old machine. I wouldn't rely on the jug.

You'll need to feed it bottled water or get something like an Osmio Zero (we wouldn't be without ours now)


----------



## 17845

Osmio for the win.

Fill and forget.


----------



## DavecUK

hubcap said:


> Osmio for the win.
> 
> Fill and forget.


 Good forum deal from an advertiser as well.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55732-osmio-zero-333-offer/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=789713&embedComment=789713&embedDo=findComment#comment-789713


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@ChrisKon - I'm in Essex as well, with equally hard water. Tried the jug and in-line Lelit filter approach in my Mara but still got some build up in my machine, so descaled every 6 months (not ideal).

I would have considered an Osmio if I had spare counter space, but got one of the big BWT under sink filters instead that is good for a much larger volume. Needs monitoring but should mean a descale every 12-18 months 🤞

You can get aquarium water hardness test kits on Amazon for ~£7 if you need one for total hardness and alkalinity. The numbers the water company tell you can be way off, Essex water sent me a report saying I was in a medium to soft water area which raised an eyebrow, unless the "very hard" on their scale is literally solid chalk...


----------



## DavecUK

Northern_Monkey said:


> @ChrisKon - I'm in Essex as well, with equally hard water. Tried the jug and in-line Lelit filter approach in my Mara but still got some build up in my machine, so descaled every 6 months (not ideal).
> 
> I would have considered an Osmio if I had spare counter space, but got one of the big BWT under sink filters instead that is good for a much larger volume. Needs monitoring but should mean a descale every 12-18 months 🤞
> 
> You can get aquarium water hardness test kits on Amazon for ~£7 if you need one for total hardness and alkalinity. The numbers the water company tell you can be way off, Essex water sent me a report saying I was in a medium to soft water area which raised an eyebrow, unless the "very hard" on their scale is literally solid chalk...


 I think what water the water companies consider medium, might be in terms of normal appliances and washing machines, especially where washing powders contain "builders" to reduce scaling. The temperature many home devices apart from kettles operate at is quite low. Water with what might be considered a relatively low mineral content, can be liquid death to espresso machines.


----------



## ChrisKon

hubcap said:


> Osmio for the win.
> 
> Fill and forget.


 This does sound tempting!


----------



## Doram

ChrisKon said:


> Would you happen to know any decent testing kits out there?


 This sort of kit will tell you how hard your water is: https://gb-drugsupplystore.glopalstore.com/products/ra-gh-kh-general-carbonate-hardness-test-kit-freshwater.html?cmp_id=10682985244&adg_id=109092986607&kwd=&device=c&gclid=Cj0KCQiAoab_BRCxARIsANMx4S5F3kwsHsT0nnILBJP-pJxy1j8DjRftUmEga7NkuH80UdTwJAfGBi4aAunpEALw_wcB

The problem with a jug, as is with the in-tank filter, is that its effectiveness will reduce as it's being used (and faster in a hard water area as you are in). It will be difficult to keep track of what the filter is doing, and it might not be good enough even when it's new. Therefore, a reliable source of soft water would be safer. Personally I use soft bottled water (Tesco Ashbeck), which is quite soft although not ideal for the environment. I also still have signs of scale build-up visible on the E-61 mushroom, though not much.

Others here use RO water (e.g Osmio), which probably is also not ideal for the environment. I haven't found a great solution to this problem yet, but still looking and hopefully something better will come up in the future.


----------



## ChrisKon

Doram said:


> Others here use RO water (e.g Osmio), which probably is also not ideal for the environment.


 Why is RO water not ideal for the environment?


----------



## ChrisKon

With regards to the Osmio 333, would I have to re-mineralise the water?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@ChrisKon - Regular RO systems consume a huge amount of water when running, you don't really see it (except in your water bill) for the plumbed in ones connected to a drain.


----------



## ChrisKon

Northern_Monkey said:


> @ChrisKon - Regular RO systems consume a huge amount of water when running, you don't really see it (except in your water bill) for the plumbed in ones connected to a drain.


 Aha, I see thanks.

I will consider the Osmio as I do have the space and am not keen on buying so many plastic bottles.


----------



## DavecUK

ChrisKon said:


> Aha, I see thanks.
> 
> I will consider the Osmio as I do have the space and am not keen on buying so many plastic bottles.


 Review here and covers the water issue. Approx...for ever 5 litres, you get 4 litres of RO, which is way, way, better than even the best plumbed pump systems. Those with a storage tank are even worse because of the back pressure. It achieves this because the water a standard RO system would normally send down the drain, goes back to the supply pitcher and is passed through the membrane again....until the final litre you throw away is concentrated 4 times compared to the starting water.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/01/06/osmio-zero/

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/07/14/osmio-zero-6-months-later/


----------



## ChrisKon

Man, I never thought it'd be spending any more money on my setup but after careful consideration, it defintely makes sense to invest in the Osmio as it means further investing in my machine and coffee.



DavecUK said:


> Good forum deal from an advertiser as well


 Thanks for the heads up @DavecUK

Just need to think what I'm going to sell to pay for all of this now..


----------



## DavecUK

Usually people sell a body part...


----------



## ChrisKon

DavecUK said:


> Usually people sell a body part...


 Might have to post on the "Sale and wanted" section of this forum...


----------



## 7877

Resurrecting a thread, hope that is ok! 🙂

new bianca user here just going through setup. Presumably those of you using the Osmio Zero (or other RO for that matter) don't use the lelit water filter as well?


----------



## DavecUK

Sibling Chris said:


> Resurrecting a thread, hope that is ok! 🙂
> 
> new bianca user here just going through setup. Presumably those of you using the Osmio Zero (or other RO for that matter) don't use the lelit water filter as well?


 With an Osmio, you don't need the Lelit in tank filter.


----------



## 7877

Thanks, that is what I had assumed, just double checking! 🙄


----------



## Scottland

I may as well jump on this thread as I had been meaning to find out about this. Our water is pretty soft, about 80ppm (North Wales). We do however though use a water filter for everything via a BWT inline filter on the tap. I was planning on using the filter on the MaraX as well, but would I be better off not at all?


----------



## DavecUK

@Scottland Sounds like you may be better off not using it.


----------



## Scottland

DavecUK said:


> @Scottland Sounds like you may be better off not using it.


 Yeah probably right.


----------



## Buster

I'm using Tesco Ashbeck and the Lelit filter on my Bianca. How often should the filter be changed?


----------



## Alpesh

Don't think you need the filter if using bottled Tesco Ashbeck as I use Volvic and don't use the filter. I'm sure someone with more experience will confirm.


----------

